# TiVo Desktop+ owners - call TiVo and complain



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As most of you know, Push has been broken since August.

Officially, TiVo still claims to be working on the problem, just that it has low priority as there supposedly haven't been all that many complaints.

I urge all TD+ owners to call and complain. You are the only ones who have standing to do so. Maybe you can get them to raise the priority or at least admit that they are not really going to fix it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Is the feature broken, or no longer supported/abandoned? From posts here, I thought the latter, in which case, good luck with TiVo.

Note that this is not just an issue for TiVo Desktop Plus users--it also applies to TiVo Desktop (non-Plus) users, as well as pyTivo users.

edit/correction: Per the below, does not apply to TiVo Desktop unpaid.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> it also applies to TiVo Desktop (non-Plus) users


Only TiVo Desktop Plus could do pushes so it shouldn't impact users of the free version.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Only TiVo Desktop Plus could do pushes so it shouldn't impact users of the free version.


I stand corrected, thanks.

I've always been confused about this and admittedly haven't used TiVo Desktop (non-Plus) for many years. I had reached your above conclusion earlier, but then was told here that I should be able to push with TiVo Desktop (non-Plus). Totally perplexed by this, I went to pyTivo instead.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Is the feature broken, or no longer supported/abandoned? From posts here, I thought the latter, in which case, good luck with TiVo.


According to some users, TiVo still *claims* to be working on it, just that it has very low priority. In all likelihood, this is a lie but it is worth a shot on the off chance that they are actually working on it.

See this post in the TiVo support forums.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> According to some users, TiVo still *claims* to be working on it, just that it has very low priority. In all likelihood, this is a lie but it is worth a shot on the off chance that they are actually working on it.
> 
> See this post in the TiVo support forums.


Am happy to lodge my concern with TiVo. Honestly, I thought that this was a done deal, officially. Thanks for bringing this up.

For all other users, hopefully you can proceed likewise!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I've always been confused about this and admittedly haven't used TiVo Desktop (non-Plus) for many years. I had reached your above conclusion earlier, but then was told here that I should be able to push with TiVo Desktop (non-Plus). Totally perplexed by this, I went to pyTivo instead


Not sure who told you that here but it wasn't correct. 

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Not sure who told you that here but it wasn't correct.


Yep, I ultimately concluded that likely was the case, and moved on to pyTivo; but thanks for confirming.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello. I have just upped my roamio hard drive and have many shows I off loaded to win7 pc - and now would like to push shows back to my tivo.
there is no longer a "push" button/command on kmttg/pytivo - though I had not used it alot so maybe i'm not doing it right? I can 'pull' one at a time from the tivo 'now playing' - but i have hundreds of shows and those menus/controls are clunky/slow/horrible from the tivo side - I really need the kmttg push capability (via pytivo tool) . Wasn't there a "push" button up at the top right in 2.2j? (i'm not running 2.2m)?

Is pytivo/kmttg push dead? or is there some work around? 

who should I complain to? being able to push and pull shows - with the excellent kmttg/pytivo programs are a big part of why i love a use Tivo to manage my fios content that i pay for as I see fit inside my household. 

thanks for any help/info.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Push has been pretty much dead since last August and support for it was recently removed from pyTivo and kmttg(which uses pyTivo for push).

TiVo claims to be "working" on it but it has a low priority. Most people, including me, think this is a lie, but anything is possible. Only TiVo Desktop+ owners have standing to call and complain as pyTivo is not supported by them, which is why I created this topic in the first place.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Only TiVo Desktop+ owners have standing to call and complain as pyTivo is not supported by them, which is why I created this topic in the first place.


I don't mean to be argumentative, lpwcomp, but has TiVo ever expressed antagonism towards pyTivo? I thought I've seen TiVo express an openness towards software like pyTivo, and so I would think that pyTivo users likewise should contact TiVo politely, especially where TiVo cancelled TiVo Desktop Plus admittedly without making its own alternative available.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Not being antagonistic is nowhere near offering support, especially considering that Ira Bahr indicated in August that TiVo doesn't officially support PC<->TiVo transfers at all. Interesting how that was right about the time that push started having problems.

There's only a small chance that calling in and complaining that TD+ doesn't work right will help. There's zero chance that complaining about push via a third party app will.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess I like the illusion that TiVo wants me to be happy in being able to fully use my box, even if it means that I sub in a mega hard drive or use pyTivo to access it. My guess is, some in TiVo really do (but that may be my illusion acting up again).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

not going to waste my time, its not worth it. Push is dead and I haven't been able to link my tivo account either so for me pull from tivo is dead too. and onepass for streaming shows is dead too. tivo has been a disaster since the Rovi merger


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> not going to waste my time, its not worth it. Push is dead and I haven't been able to link my tivo account either so for me pull from tivo is dead too. and onepass for streaming shows is dead too. tivo has been a disaster since the Rovi merger


You do not need to link your account to _*pull*_ in either direction.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

at the same time push died, my main tivo became invisible in Tivo desktop 2.8.3 so I can no longer transfer any shows to my PC. Since I cannot link to my tivo account I assumed this was the cause. all I can do now is manually transfer .mp4 and .avi files from my PC to my Tivo


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivoknucklehead said:


> at the same time push died, my main tivo became invisible in Tivo desktop 2.8.3 so I can no longer transfer any shows to my PC. Since I cannot link to my tivo account I assumed this was the cause. all I can do now is manually transfer .mp4 and .avi files from my PC to my Tivo


My Roamio boxes are using RC15. Desktop+ 2.8.3 on my Windows 8.1 computer has never lost the ability to transfer .tivo files. No music, no video push, but the basic stuff still works.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> at the same time push died, my main tivo became invisible in Tivo desktop 2.8.3 so I can no longer transfer any shows to my PC. Since I cannot link to my tivo account I assumed this was the cause. all I can do now is manually transfer .mp4 and .avi files from my PC to my Tivo


And how exactly are you transferring those recordings?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

my tivo still recognizes 2.8.3, the problem is my 2.8.3 does not recognize my Tivo Roamio


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> my tivo still recognizes 2.8.3, the problem is my 2.8.3 does not recognize my Tivo Roamio


That is a different issue and has nothing whatever to do with the inability to link to your account.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> That is a different issue and has nothing whatever to do with the inability to link to your account.


that is my point. Tivo has so many issues now you need a scorecard


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> that is my point. Tivo has so many issues now you need a scorecard


And *my* point is that the issue of TD not seeing your TiVo is fixable *by you.* Plus there are multiple alternatives. My fear is that transfer will be completely disabled, either accidentally or on purpose.

You say you won't waste your time calling TiVo. That's your choice. But then why waste your time b****ing and moaning about it here which definitely doesn't help?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> *And my point is that the issue of TD not seeing your TiVo is fixable by you.* Plus there are multiple alternatives. My fear is that transfer will be completely disabled, either accidentally or on purpose.
> 
> You say you won't waste your time calling TiVo. That's your choice. But then why waste your time b****ing and moaning about it here which definitely doesn't help?


I've spent four months looking for a solution. if you have one I'm all ears. and I'm not interested in installing other complex software since I paid for tivo desktop already and it worked for many years just fine


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I've spent four months looking for a solution. if you have one I'm all ears. and I'm not interested in installing other complex software since I paid for tivo desktop already and it worked for many years just fine


Presumably you already have a browser installed, which is all you need.

Open a tab/window

Enter:
https://<ip address of your TiVo>

id is tivo
password is your TiVo MAK


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Presumably you already have a browser installed, which is all you need.
> 
> Open a tab/window
> 
> ...


wow, thank you very much for this trick, it worked easily


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I've spent four months looking for a solution. if you have one I'm all ears. and I'm not interested in installing other complex software since I paid for tivo desktop already and it worked for many years just fine


As James indicated, I don't think your issue with TiVo Desktop not seeing your Roamio is a TiVo issue. I've got TiVo Desktop (free version) working fine on 3 Windows 10 PCs with my Roamio Pro and 2 S3 OLED TiVos.

Have you tried switching between Bonjour and the legacy TiVo Beacon for discovery?

Scott


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> As James indicated, I don't think your issue with TiVo Desktop not seeing your Roamio is a TiVo issue. I've got TiVo Desktop (free version) working fine on 3 Windows 10 PCs with my Roamio Pro and 2 S3 OLED TiVos.
> 
> Have you tried switching between Bonjour and the legacy TiVo Beacon for discovery?
> 
> Scott


I have a Roamio and a Premier Elite. 2.8.3 sees the Premiere but not the Roamio. I will use the web browser method for the occasional times I need to transfer from tivo to PC. and I can still manually transfer from the PC to the Roamio so its not a major problem with this alternate solution


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

I need some help/ideas.

Many/most of my show "pulls" from my win 7 pc's to my tivo roamio do not complete.
i am in free old desktop 2.8.2, i find the shows, select transfer, they start, I select watch now or not - and at some point they just stop. i watch my network adapter tranfer rates in win 7 task manager - and i get good speeds depending on which pc/switch they are on (all ethernet wired) - and then at some point - the xfer bits/sec drops to zero or near zero - and they do not restart or complete. blue light stays on on the front of the roamio.

i am pulling from within the 'now playing' section of my tivo "devices" section under my shows.

some have worked - but i can't figure out which do not - seems to be all the larger files now that i think about it (6-8gb or more fail).

please help. i have 400 .tivo files (i think they're all .ts stream) i'd like to put back on my tivo so they can be watched with the excellent controls of my roamio/remote - and not have to decode/decrypt them into mp4's etc. or watch on my pc's. 

is purchasing videoredo something i need to do to help me 'process or fix' these transfers so they can be pulled back onto my tivo box with bigger hard drive? is it anything to do with my newer 8TB hard drive - and the shows came off my older 4TB drive that is now in my OTA?

side note - can plex play .tivo files? can .tivo files be played on anything that will let me stream them to my chromecast so i can watch on my big tv?

thanks for any ideas and help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> I need some help/ideas.


Two years ago I had the same problem. I was using Win XP, then 7, then 8.1 but only small files will transfer back to the TiVo. It's been so long my posts have been archived. I then found that if I made .mp4 files from the .TiVo, I could return them. Then TiVo broke that function on Desktop. So I gave up and keep a 500GB Premiere on line and put a 3TB drive into one of my Roamio boxes. So, in summary, we are screwed.

You can watch the transfer with Taskmgr. My transfer rate to a basic Roamio is 100Mbps. I can see the PC, so I know when it fails. Anything over 3 or 4GB fails. I have no solution. I hope you find one.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

thanks joek

just got to a partial temporary solution to at least be able to use/watch my downloaded shows without too much work/time in decrypting/encoding, etc. - since as of now the .tivo shows that won't load back to the pc.

i did the kmttg "decrypt" option. which is pretty fast and produces a .ts file.
this can then be watched within the chrome browser with the videostream plugin/extension.
it will play a local video file - evidently .ts works fine - and it then casts to my big tv off of my win 7 laptop (using hardwired ethernet connection - not sure how wifi will work - i don't have the newest router/wifi speeds).

so that at least means i'm not stuck with .tivo files on my laptop screen - but ideally i can figure out how to get these .tivo files back on the tivo for native tivo storage and playback.

Anybody have experience with videoredo?
Could the problem be that i downloaded them in transportstream?
could it be firewall related?
It just stops. very annoying.
and again - this is from tivodesktop pulling one show at a time .tivo native format - back onto my roamio from my pc where they were downloaded a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

update... 
delved back into pytivo and kmttg and got some things working better for show pulls back to my Tivo Roamio Plus.
I went into pytivo - (don't fully understand these steps at times - but 1. double clicked pytivo.py to start pytivo, then went to pytivo localhost in my firefox browser to adjust settings/view interface - http://localhost:9032)
turned the ts setting to "on" - maybe helps it deal with transport stream which is how i downloaded/offloaded shows before upgrading my hard drive.
then another thing - that had baffled me before - I checked and reset the "shares" from Pytivo -and it forced the folders where I had video files to show up more reliably than when i had set them from old tivo desktop 2.8.2)
so before pulling any files to your tivo - start and run pytivo and adjust/update the share files - this seemed to unlock my pulls - along with the pytivo global setting of "ts" to on - the second setting at the top. For some reason even though i am only able to pull files from within the Tivo menu - devices under my shows - the pytivo folders/settings control or affect performance?
also pausing and restarting my tivo server seemed to help at times. (little icon at bottom in my windows 7 desktop)

Some show pulls/transfers back to tivo worked - some still did not.
THen when watching some of the shows via the chrome/"videostream" plugin - i noticed distrubance/glitches at the points where the pulls failed. So evidently the pulls are failing due to disturbance/bad bytes? in the file. So if you use decrypt and qsfix within kmttg - it produces a 'fixed' .ts file that seems to smooth over the 'glitches' and allows the tivo to pull the show/file.

so with pytivo setting ts = "on". and using decrypt/qs fix in kmttg I have produced large 20GB + movie recording files in .ts form - that have successfully uploaded back to my Tivo Roamio Plus with 8TB hard drive. This is not ideal or the multi file "push" that would be so much better - but at least I can fix and move these files back to the tivo for best home viewing and sharing on tivos/minis in the household.

Can everyone who uses the tivo to pc download/upload/storage capabilities please let Tivo and Tivo Margret know that this is important to us and part of why we paid so much for tivos with lifetime/all-in and we would very much appreciate it if Tivo kept/restored the Pytivo/Kmttg push functionality.

Thanks.


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> thanks joek
> 
> just got to a partial temporary solution to at least be able to use/watch my downloaded shows without too much work/time in decrypting/encoding, etc. - since as of now the .tivo shows that won't load back to the pc.
> 
> ...


I've been using VideoReDo for several years, and I love it. It's NOT free but it decodes .tivo files into .mpg and has an excellent editor that allows removal of heads and tails as well as commercials (so, for example, all my TCMHD files start with the beginning of the movie itself, and end with the end credits, not the promo material from the station). It also will remove commercials, either automatically (not recommended) or manually. The detection system is good but not 100% so it's a good idea to scan manually.

As a result, I have a library of videos that I probably will never see all of in my lifetime. Oh well...

I should mention that I've owned TiVo boxes since Series 2. I went to Time Warner's set top DVR because the Series 2 would sometimes accidentally turn off the STB and I had hours of black video recorded! When I moved to the Bronx in 2008 I discovered the Series 3 with the ability to use cable cards, and have never looked back, upgrading to Premiere and then Roamio. The abysmal search function of the Cablevision set-top DVR (same brand as Time Warner, just a different and not-as-good configuration of the back-end - for the tech folks out there, the difference between Scientific Atlanta's Resident Application which is ghastly or Time Warner's Navigator) drove me to make the change.

I'm a video editor by both hobby and profession, and my primary computer is hooked up to a 4K TV as a second monitor, which is both for entertainment and work; I can watch my entire video library either on the TiVo which is connected to the same monitor or from the computer. The only issue of quality is that some SD programming looks much better on the TiVo box than from the computer; HD is great and appears identical from either source.


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> thanks joek
> 
> just got to a partial temporary solution to at least be able to use/watch my downloaded shows without too much work/time in decrypting/encoding, etc. - since as of now the .tivo shows that won't load back to the pc.
> 
> ...


Doing this as a separate reply (to my other one on VideoReDo); I suspect that your problem with uploads to your PC stopping in midstream has to do with using WiFi. Years ago I identified this problem and hard-wired my computer and TiVo to my router; neither uses WiFi to communicate with the other. It may take either running a bunch of Ethernet Cat6 cable or relocating a box but it might be worth it in the end. Also, if you must use WiFi, make sure you're using the fastest transport available, and upgrade your router if it doesn't support the WiFi N spec. Bolt uses AC Dual Band which would make a huge difference both in speed and reliability.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I am experiencing the same problem as HoosontheTeevo i.e. pulls from PC to Tivo being truncated and sometimes deleted. I am hard wired with CAT6 Ethernet all the way through. I posted my ordeal in the pyTivo thread.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mrsean said:


> I am experiencing the same problem as HoosontheTeevo i.e. pulls from PC to Tivo being truncated and sometimes deleted. I am hard wired with CAT6 Ethernet all the way through. I posted my ordeal in the pyTivo thread.


Try temporarily disabling your anti virus, firewall and antimalware programs.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

lew said:


> Try temporarily disabling your anti virus, firewall and antimalware programs.


No change. pytivo says that it's the Tivo that is terminating the connection.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Try using an older version of ffmpeg.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

checking back in. i am also fully wired cat 5e/6 ethernet network so it's not wifi.
in a few of the shows that have failed to "pull" back completely - I have been able to fix by running QSFix from KMTTG - then pulliing that file. so it appears to be a glitch/wobble in the downloaded file that is causing it not to complete the "pull" back onto the tivo as a .tivo file. it's a bit cumbersome and time consuming but the show can be put back on (it's just the best way to watch shows - from the tivo roamio in my case - better playback controls, etc. - than watching it via chrome/videostream plugin.).

The other problem with this qs fix method is that the regular .tivo guide/info/meta data etc. is gone - and the show won't go into the folder with the same show/different episode, etc. so not a fatal flaw - but again it takes away some of the tremendous benefits of my roamio if it doesn't sort into the proper folder or category (won't show up under "movie" category in my shows if it is the qs fix .ts file).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> checking back in. i am also fully wired cat 5e/6 ethernet network so it's not wifi.
> in a few of the shows that have failed to "pull" back completely - I have been able to fix by running QSFix from KMTTG - then pulliing that file. so it appears to be a glitch/wobble in the downloaded file that is causing it not to complete the "pull" back onto the tivo as a .tivo file. it's a bit cumbersome and time consuming but the show can be put back on (it's just the best way to watch shows - from the tivo roamio in my case - better playback controls, etc. - than watching it via chrome/videostream plugin.).
> 
> The other problem with this qs fix method is that the regular .tivo guide/info/meta data etc. is gone - and the show won't go into the folder with the same show/different episode, etc. so not a fatal flaw - but again it takes away some of the tremendous benefits of my roamio if it doesn't sort into the proper folder or category (won't show up under "movie" category in my shows if it is the qs fix .ts file).


Use kmttg. You can queue up all of the qsfix jobs at once and kmttg can extract the metadata from the .tivo file.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

thanks lpwcomp - maybe i missed something. i was using kmttg to run qsfix - and then the 'fixed' show was output as a .ts file - but had lost all of the .tivo catgorization/metadata - is there a way to do the qsfix and retain all of this so the shows go into folders, categories the same as the original .tivo files? thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> thanks lpwcomp - maybe i missed something. i was using kmttg to run qsfix - and then the 'fixed' show was output as a .ts file - but had lost all of the .tivo catgorization/metadata - is there a way to do the qsfix and retain all of this so the shows go into folders, categories the same as the original .tivo files? thanks.


If you use pyTivo to pull them back, it will use the metadata text file created by kmttg. This file must be in the same folder as the video and have a name just like the video, including the extension, plus .txt.

For example, if the video is

Supernatural.S12E14.The Raid.mkv

The metadata file needs to be named

Supernatural.S12E14.The Raid.mkv.txt


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

I gave up on Tivo desktop last year and use pytivo for copying my media to any of our Tivos, and the Plex app for streaming it. Highly recommend both, especially PLEX for streaming as it supports a lot more file types and has so many great features.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> I gave up on Tivo desktop last year and use pytivo for copying my media to any of our Tivos, and the Plex app for streaming it. Highly recommend both, especially PLEX for streaming as it supports a lot more file types and has so many great features.


You misunderstand. TD+ owners are the only ones who can legitimately call TiVo and complain about the fact that they broke *push*. They broke it for pyTivo users also, but we have no standing to complain.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> You misunderstand. TD+ owners are the only ones who can legitimately call TiVo and complain about the fact that they broke *push*. They broke it for pyTivo users also, but we have no standing to complain.


I didn't misunderstand, I used TD+ for years. I was simply pointing out there are better alternatives to TD+


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> I didn't misunderstand, I used TD+ for years. I was simply pointing out there are better alternatives to TD+


Which has precisely zero relevance to this thread.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> Which has precisely zero relevance to this thread.


I leave you to continue to flounder about uselessly in the pissy pond of TD+ if that is your attitude. TTFN


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> I leave you to continue to flounder about uselessly in the pissy pond of TD+ if that is your attitude. TTFN


Try to get this through the fog of your ignorance. *I DON'T USE TD+. *This problem affects pyTivo users also, but only TD+ users have standing with TiVo to formally complain. It flat out does no good to switch to pyTivo as it can no longer push either and hasn't been able to since last August.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> Try to get this through the fog of your ignorance. *I DON'T USE TD+. *This problem affects pyTivo users also, but only TD+ users have standing with TiVo to formally complain. It flat out does no good to switch to pyTivo as it can no longer push either and hasn't been able to since last August.


Stop being so anal. jeeze.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> Stop being so anal. jeeze.


Was your plan in joining this forum to behave like a clueless jerk, or was it an accident?


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope, but unfortunately I ran straight into your incessant jerkiness.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> Nope, but unfortunately I ran straight into your incessant jerkiness.


You decided to post in a thread the subject of which you are obviously completely clueless and *I'm *the jerk? Do you even know what a push is?


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

I didn't say you were a jerk. You are simply acting like one and flaming, calling me names, all out over nothing. Best of luck over all your issues including your "push" problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> I didn't say you were a jerk. You are simply acting like one and flaming, calling me names, all out over nothing. Best of luck over all your issues including your "push" problem.


It's not *my *push problem, it's everbody's. As I suspected, you have no idea what a push is nor why its loss is a very bad thing.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

I know exactly what it is since I used TD+ for years until about 6 months ago. I rarely had a need to transfer a recorded show from Tivo to my PC as I wouldn't want to watch in on my PC and you would have to be a hermit who never leaves your home if you need to transfer hundreds of tivo recorded show to your PC and then back again to a Tivo device. Yeah, at this point after your stubbornness and unpleasantness I could not care any less about it and still don't see why you must have "push" (unless the hermit title applies) since there is no problem copying media from a PC to a Tivo via pyTivo (supporting a much wider variety of video formats), or from Tivo to Tivo via the Tivos themselves (you only have one device, perhaps?), or streaming video or photos/music from a PC via PLEX. Trying to point this out seems to trigger you suddenly ... it didn't bother you when others brought up alternatives in earlier posts in this thread, so perhaps you are tired ... or are just antagonistic towards women.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

*sigh*. I have been using pyTivo for a long time, I mostly pull to my local TiVos. However, I used push to send recordings to a remote TiVo. The remote TiVo is not on the same network. It's not even in the same county. Using kmttg, this entire process could be automated. Now I have to use sneaker net.

It was also possible, using another third party app (Vidmgr), to initiate a push from a Mini. Obviously, the actual transfer would be to a "full" TiVo, but once the transfer was complete, the video could be streamed to the Mini (assuming you transferred it to an S4 or later model). You cannot initiate a pull via a Mini. BTW, I don't have, have never had, and don't want a Mini.

Due to some of its organizational capabilities, there were some who preferred using Vidmgr all of the time. Once again, I am not one of them.

Whether or not you understand what push is has nothing to do with your use of TD+ as TD+ supported both push & pull and in fact still supports pull.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you for explaining your need for push. I think very few people use it as you did/want to. If I wanted to share on another network, I would just use PLEX since I have PLEX Pass.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I always appreciated pushing, as I could be on my computer where my media was located and use it as my "control center," rather than having to go to different TiVo sets.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

deirdrew said:


> Thank you for explaining your need for push. I think very few people use it as you did/want to. If I wanted to share on another network, I would just use PLEX since I have PLEX Pass.


While I may be one of few (or only*) who used push in this manner, I assure you that there were a _*lot*_ of people who used push and are really upset about TiVos sudden, unannounced killing of it.

Even if I wanted to set up PLEX, I lack the upload bandwidth to stream to a remote system in any sort of decent resolution.

I have been one of the people adamantly opposing the notion that the breaking of push left people with no capability to transfer their PC resident recordings to a TiVo. There are numerous existing threads on the subject, including at least one in the actual TiVo support forums.

I started this thread in response to reports that TiVo was looking at the problem but that it was very low priority. On the slim chance that the reports were accurate and that TiVo was actually willing to fix it ( I don't really believe this but it there is that slim chance), I was asking people *with standing to do so* to contact TiVo and complain.

Two additional things:

1. I have 5 TiVos currently in service. An S2, 2 Premieres, a Base Roamio and a Roamio Pro. One of the Premieres is the remote one and is OTA. The rest are on Comcast.

2. Until you accused me of misogyny, I had no idea what your gender was.

* a couple of people asked a while back (when push was still working) how to set up push to a remote system. I have no idea if they did so or not. However, the capability existed in pyTivo and it was one of the current developers (William McBrine) who told *me* how to do it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> I was asking people *with standing to do so* to contact TiVo and complain.


With the greatest of respect, I think that _anyone_ who wants the feature re-enacted has "standing" to contact TiVo--TiVo has not opposed 3rd-party software to transfer to and from a TiVo (well-knowing about that software) and certainly and admittedly left a void when it no longer offered TDP.


----------



## deirdrew (Mar 4, 2017)

I only wondered about misogyny or end of patience as you didn't react negatively to the others in the thread who mentioned pyTivo and PLEX as an alternative as you did with me, and *cough* deirdre is clearly a woman's name  

We have 3 Romios and one TiVo Premiere XL in service at the moment, plus 3 external WD drives attached to 2 of the Roamios and the 1 Premiere XL. Multiple older HD models have been retired or given away. I am lucky that my employer reimburses me for a high bandwidth business internet account so I can also to work from home on our cloud-based EHR. We don't have cable TV, but do have both an indoor and outdoor OTA longer range antennas, and between the 4 adults in the house, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and PSVue premier accounts for use amongst us. 

I do miss the older generation's ability to connect 2 OTA antennas *sigh* as we are in the country and about 45 plus miles from the nearest broadcast towers, so weather can be a big issue, hence the PSVue (only one with cloud, btw) account.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> With the greatest of respect, I think that _anyone_ who wants the feature re-enacted has "standing" to contact TiVo--TiVo has not opposed 3rd-party software to transfer to and from a TiVo (well-knowing about that software) and certainly and admittedly left a void when it no longer offered TDP.


With equal respect, I disagree. While they were not opposed to 3rd party s/w, they didn't actively support it ether except during the brief period when they had an HME? development kit available. While true that they no longer offer even the free TD, they still supposedly had some support for it.

Admittedly, I think there's very little chance that even TD+ users' complaints are going to prompt any action to fix push since in all likelihood they broke it deliberately but, IMHO, there's zero chance of pyTivo users' complaints getting anywhere.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Admittedly, I think there's very little chance that even TD+ users' complaints are going to prompt any action to fix push since in all likelihood they broke it deliberately but, IMHO, there's zero chance of pyTivo users' complaints getting anywhere.


I'm not quite sure why you're seemingly against _anyone_ contacting TiVo to support this--it's certainly broader than a TDP issue. In that regard, I'm not a "pyTivo user"--I'm a "TiVo user" looking for push support as there used to be.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Even if I had taken note of your name, I would never assume gender based on that and it wouldn't have made any difference if I had.

There are many names that are these days usually indicate specific gender that were previously at the very least androgynous.

Evelyn Waugh was a man as was Joyce Kilmer.

My mother's first name was Marion. That spelling is generally considered to be a male name.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

deirdrew said:


> I only wondered about misogyny or end of patience as you didn't react negatively to the others in the thread who mentioned pyTivo and PLEX as an alternative as you did with me, and *cough* deirdre is clearly a woman's name





lpwcomp said:


> 2. Until you accused me of misogyny, I had no idea what your gender was.


I put my support request in months ago.

This forum is not only USA. I saw the name and before jumping in, I clicked on the name. I thought it was dier drew. Not that it matters. But it has nothing to do with the thread anyhow.

So, after watching for a day, my vote goes to lpwcomp, but with the caveat that's it's better to ignore than attack, especially when there is no history. I never expect TiVo to correct this issue, so we are all wasting time. Sorry.

It's Sunday night and I'm bored.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not quite sure why you're seemingly against _anyone_ contacting TiVo to support this--it's certainly broader than a TDP issue. In that regard, I'm not a "pyTivo user"--I'm a "TiVo user" looking for push support as there used to be.


Not trying to discourage, I just don't think it will do any good. Not that I think TD+ users will fare any better, just they have at least a slight chance since it is or at least was on "official" app. Also, they can complain that they are no longer able to link TD+ to their TiVo account.


----------

